# Who's in Renfrewshire and what car ????



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

edited


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

Sure i have seen the golf before, both very nice


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

just got this alpina b3s, my own plate will be on shortly,


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

oooof thats a weapon.i like it .


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

robtech said:


> oooof thats a weapon.i like it .


Love these b3s, had one in atlantis blue until some wee lassie drove into it while it was stationary, straight into the back end, reult was a write off, at least her insurance payed out prompt after accepting liability and i got the grey one.
and here is my daily driver 318ti, good wee motor,


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm in erskine, I pass the golf cabrio and fiat probably everyday going to work lol.
The blue VRS is mine and the green one is my bro's he works on hawkhead road paisley.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

The green one is stunning, I see it parked up, miles from any others in the car park.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah I wanted green but it wasn't available to order at the time I got mine :-(


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

I pass that golf all the time my girlfriend is sick of hearing me talk about it lol!!


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Chrissyronald said:


> I pass that golf all the time my girlfriend is sick of hearing me talk about it lol!!


well if you wanna buy it let me know
:thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

allan1888 said:


> Yeah I wanted green but it wasn't available to order at the time I got mine :-(


think i seen you the other day ,i actually spotted a very shiny car coming along the road and did wonder hmm i wonder if he is on the forum..its true us car clean nutters do notice clean cars:thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

ive never spotted the green one,he cant drive past glasgow rd as you couldnt not spot that car


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

just passed you tonight Rob... why's the Fiat up on stands!?!?!

:thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> just passed you tonight Rob... why's the Fiat up on stands!?!?!
> 
> :thumb:


ive been painting/refurbing the wheels,,only doing 2 at a time,..had probs with the wheels on the passenger side so they took a week to re do.just doing the drivers side today...nice Gloss black....they were painted by the last owner by what looked like black board paint and were kerbed to heck now there kerb mark free and looking pretty decent...though it cost me a lot more in paint that i had planned due to me making an **** of things..doh:driver:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nightmare... hope you get them sorted soon buddy...

:thumb:


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

It's quite possible it was me. if it had a colour coded grille it was me as I ain't seen another with a colour coded grille in the area. I think my brother goes down seedhill road instead of Glasgow road I ain't sure lol


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

I know I'm not from Renfrewshire, just down the road in Beith. Ayrshire postcode, Renfrewshire phone code, crazy!

Always in the paisley area due to wife's family being from there.

Here's the motor,


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have seen the white golf before , lovely. I stay in bishopton, will keep an eye out for fellow members


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

I pass the Golf and Fiat every saturday going to my mother's. Hadn't noticed them until I read this post


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

lol now you know there owned by a detail nutter.lol


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

the golfs going up for sale ive lost interest in it. £2.5 k ono


----------



## yorkie (Nov 14, 2010)

im in johnstone and driving the old vec at the moment til project 328 is finished


----------



## yorkie (Nov 14, 2010)

did any mini meets ever happen local??


----------



## CHR15B (Apr 8, 2007)

DOBE said:


> I know I'm not from Renfrewshire, just down the road in Beith. Ayrshire postcode, Renfrewshire phone code, crazy!
> 
> Always in the paisley area due to wife's family being from there.
> 
> ...


Nice car, I was born and bred in Beith - moved last year to Johnstone. (These photos taken just along from my house)

I work in Renfrew just next to Braehead.

My car;










And the one before that...


----------



## yorkie (Nov 14, 2010)

maybe we could get a johnstone meet sometime, yard at my work is always empty at weekends, get cars washed and have a chat


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

CHR15B said:


>


Was this pic taken at shanks park, just off Beith road?


----------



## yorkie (Nov 14, 2010)

looks like shanks park


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Dennis :wave: , live in Paisley next to Barshaw Golf Course. Work in Paisley too. I'm another that passes Stu's machines every day.



















:car: :driver:


----------



## a_kerr (Aug 26, 2009)

If you've seen this in Paisley, you probably heard me coming.........

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1715588


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Dennis....Whats with the 500!!!!...Thought the mini was part of your soul!!
Mr Kerr, your a beast..Sorry, your cars a beast!...:lol:
Need to txt you at some point in the next few days.

Steve


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, and here is my new beauty.....

























Mind you, it looks very different now.....

steve


----------



## CHR15B (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, my photos were taken in Shanks Park.



a_kerr said:


> If you've seen this in Paisley, you probably heard me coming.........
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1715588


I'm sure there was one like this outside my house last week near the bingo in Johnstone.

Yorkie - is your yard sheltered?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

There's always this if Pat will agree to it.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=273603


----------



## yorkie (Nov 14, 2010)

yard isnt sheltered but i have a small unit


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

any one ele in the area that just cant be bothered any more with the detailing,? am fed up with it....lol you wash polish cars 2 mins later there covered in feckin dust then every **** in the world gotta be a plonker by commenting or the usual twats that drive past and shout crap whilst your waxing...lol the joys of no driveway.

the new joy is when scum ned junky cars that never get washed park next to yours.aghhhhh


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

mkv said:


> Dennis....Whats with the 500!!!!...Thought the mini was part of your soul!!
> Mr Kerr, your a beast..Sorry, your cars a beast!...:lol:
> Need to txt you at some point in the next few days.
> 
> Steve


I got sick of constantly repairing things Steve. I sat down and worked out what the Mini had cost me to buy, repair and keep running in the time I had it and it was mental man :doublesho. Got a chance to get the Abarth so I took it. I love it. Such a great wee car. Plenty fast, very comfy, full of wee gizmos.. Not got the chuckability of the Mini, but what has? Still in with the Mini crowd, in the club and still going on runs with them, just I tag along at the back. Then overtake them all. Then pull in and do it all again  :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

robtech said:


> any one ele in the area that just cant be bothered any more with the detailing,? am fed up with it....lol you wash polish cars 2 mins later there covered in feckin dust then every **** in the world gotta be a plonker by commenting or the usual twats that drive past and shout crap whilst your waxing...lol the joys of no driveway.
> 
> the new joy is when scum ned junky cars that never get washed park next to yours.aghhhhh


I'm fed up with some of it, but not all of it.

Defo fed up with people who want me to spend 2 days doing their car for them but expect it for either nothing or very little, and don't think about what it costs me in products alone, never mind energy or time.

Defo also fed up with wax. Now onto simple spray and wipe sealants which save me a lot of time and energy.

The thing that annoys me most though is that people don't give the slightest 5hit about other people's stuff/cars. You can keep your car as clean as possible and immaculate condition, but it still only takes one ar5ehole to come along and dent it or scratch it and it's almost always out-with your control. Or folk that want to sit in it when it's just out the packet, but they get in and scratch bits of the interior straight away!  :doublesho (this happened to mine the day I got it). I now try my very best to keep anyone except the wife away from it outside or inside.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Have you got your new exhaust fitted yet Dennis?

im sure i heard a wee abarth rip by before i seen it :lol: 

anyhow, since im now based in paisley it would be rude not to say.

I did have an aygo, as you's may know but it's been written off following a head on collision, so i've gone back to what i know and will be running about in a toledo T sport in the following weeks, Stay tuned for more information :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I have.  Fair chance it was me then 

Aygo sounded nasty, what happened? You OK?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Lorenzo said:


> I have.  Fair chance it was me then
> 
> Aygo sounded nasty, what happened? You OK?


I'm fine mate, walked out with cuts, bruises and a tendon being ripped off the bone. nothing overly serious but im being advised to go to the doctors this week as my chest and back seem to be really tight.

Brother wasnt so lucky, however he's on the mend and will be right as rain soon :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh dear. Sounds bad to me. Certainly bad enough. 

Hope all recover soon man. :thumb:


----------



## a_kerr (Aug 26, 2009)

Lorenzo said:


> The thing that annoys me most though is that people don't give the slightest 5hit about other people's stuff/cars. You can keep your car as clean as possible and immaculate condition, but it still only takes one ar5ehole to come along and dent it or scratch it and it's almost always out-with your control.
> 
> 
> > I'm with you on that one - had my car from new, and have only covered 4000miles in nearly 3 years. Driving past some parked cars on a dual carriageway (Canal St) when I was side-swiped by a parked car pulling straight out (a 14 year old beat up Volvo). The nice Polish gentleman did appologise as he said he was too busy trying to read a map, and didn't bother to look. A witness also saw him on his phone at the time! Several weeks later and i've still not got a repair organised as I really don't know who is going to repair it and finish it to the standard it was, or that I expect!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

So harsh man


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

I now try my very best to keep anyone except the wife away from it outside or inside.[/QUOTE]

i take it you mean the car..lol:tumbleweed:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

a_kerr said:


> Lorenzo said:
> 
> 
> > The thing that annoys me most though is that people don't give the slightest 5hit about other people's stuff/cars. You can keep your car as clean as possible and immaculate condition, but it still only takes one ar5ehole to come along and dent it or scratch it and it's almost always out-with your control.
> ...


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

not been on in ages just bought my first house in renfrew heres what i drive


IMG_5631 by M W images, on Flickr


----------

